
Inside Stanford Business School’s Spiraling Sex Scandal - nols
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/10/stanford-business-school-sex-scandal
======
meric
Warning, don't marry a wife who writes authenticity is overrated or a wife
whose main interest is power. The hypocrisy is real in one of our most
prestigious institutions, and in many others.

 _Therefore the wise man declares: he who is guilty of the country 's sin may
be the priest at the altar. He who is to blame for the country's misfortunes,
is often the Empire's Sovereign. True words are often paradoxical._

Tao Te Ching, chapter 78.

[http://www.yellowbridge.com/onlinelit/daodejing78.php](http://www.yellowbridge.com/onlinelit/daodejing78.php)

